

Ask HN: How do you request data from your client? - NicoJuicy

For every project that my boss sells, we need some kind of template to request the data.<p>In 90% of the cases, he hasn&#x27;t requested any of the data.. So we are left in blank on what the client needs and have to figure it out (which can take some time).<p>How do you create several templates to request data (eg. for a hotel, the pricing logic according to season, ammount of chambers and numbers, do they need phone logging and pricing, do they use booking.com, ...)<p>Some data should be requested in tables, some are just yes or no answers. And some need free-speech text as an answer.<p>I once saw a github project, but can&#x27;t seem to find it.<p>What do you use to request data like this?
======
NicoJuicy
One option would be to use Google Forms ( [http://www.google.com/google-
d-s/createforms.html](http://www.google.com/google-d-s/createforms.html) ), so
the information would directly be inserted into a spreadsheet on your Google
Drive

